# vorteile langer spinnruten?



## hechtzu (3. Januar 2015)

Moin leute!

Ich frage mich schon seit längeren was die vorteile langer spinnruten sind

also paar sachen sind klar:

Bessere wurfweite
mehr hebelwirkung beim anschlag
mehr kraft beim drill
Steinpackungen "überwinden"
stärkere animation vom köder durch mehr hebelwirkung z.b beim jiggen

Wäre super wenn mir jemand noch mehr gründe nennen könnte warum lange stöcker besser sind

ok nun die vorteile kurzer ruten:

leichter
nicht so kopflastig
mehr ködergefühl da jeder cm bisschen gefühl schluckt(falls diese aussage falsch ist tut es mir leid,ist nämlich nur eine vermutung)
Besser bei viel Gestrüpp

Genau wie beim letzten punkt bitte ergäzen

ok und zu guter letzt welche ruten bevorzugt ihr lange oder kurze?

Gut bin gespannt auf antworten


----------



## Kaka (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

Mir sind kürzere Spinnruten deutlich lieber. Leichter, besseres Ködergefühl, stören nicht so beim Klettern durchs Gestrüpp und sind einfach viel besser ausbalanciert und somit angenehmer zu fischen. Die paar Meter Wurfweite kann man m.M nach vernachlässigen. Wenn dieser angebliche Vorteil nicht sogar überbewertet ist. 

Am Bach auf Forelle, Barsch und Aitel zwischen 1,90 und 2,10 m. 

Am Fluss (Wertach, Lech) und Seen fische ich eine Greys Prowla mit 2,45 m. Ob Blech oder Gummi, passt alles und langt mir absolut. Z.B einen Gno Blinker feuere ich damit locker gen Horizont.


----------



## Don-Machmut (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

na ich glaub das auch wie mit allen beim angeln ..immer ne reine Glaubenssache  

ich zb. fisch nur vom boot und die kürzeste rute ist im moment ne pike mit 2.50m der rest alles 2.70m #6
und komme super damit zurecht :vik: und will auch ehrlich nichts andres haben 

ich sehe es auch so  : Bessere wurfweite mehr hebelwirkung beim anschlag mehr kraft beim drill ...
und  mit der kopflastigkeit bei längeren ruten das kann man auch übertreiben kenne viele die das nicht im geringsten stört beim angeln |kopfkrat
ps. es gibt ja auch ausbalancierte längere ruten


----------



## Tommi-Engel (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

Allein das Wurfweiten Argument ist das wichtigste. (Natürlich nur bei Gewässern wo höhere Wurfweiten auch möglich sind).
Wenn Du 100 Würfe machst und bei jedem Wurf nur 5m weiter wirfst, dann hast Du auf jeden Fall schon mal 500 m mehr Wasserfläche abgeangelt.


----------



## feederbrassen (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

Am See und am Fluss ,gerne Ruten von 3,60m zum Jiggen und Blinkern.
Vorausgesetzt man hat Platz um damit vernünftig zu hantieren.
Wurfweite finde ich da zweitrangig ,ich bilde mir ein mit der längeren Rute den Köder auf Distanz mehr Leben einhauchen zu können.
Wäre ja ansich auch logisch.
Zudem bin ich es gewohnt mit längeren Ruten zu fischen,Match und Feeder und kann den gehakten Fisch besser führen und die längere Rute federt besser schläge ab.
Ansonsten Ruten von 1,80- 2,70m je nach Einsatzgebiet.


----------



## thanatos (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

länger,kürzer,härter ,weicher ,ect pp -hat alles seine Berechtigung,Vorteile und Nachteile und wenn man sich
 nicht einen Rutewald pflanzen will muß man schon selbst den goldenen Mittelweg finden


----------



## hechtzu (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*



Kaka schrieb:


> Mir sind kürzere Spinnruten deutlich lieber. Leichter, besseres Ködergefühl, stören nicht so beim Klettern durchs Gestrüpp und sind einfach viel besser ausbalanciert und somit angenehmer zu fischen. Die paar Meter Wurfweite kann man m.M nach vernachlässigen. Wenn dieser angebliche Vorteil nicht sogar überbewertet ist.
> 
> Am Bach auf Forelle, Barsch und Aitel zwischen 1,90 und 2,10 m.
> 
> Am Fluss (Wertach, Lech) und Seen fische ich eine Greys Prowla mit 2,45 m. Ob Blech oder Gummi, passt alles und langt mir absolut. Z.B einen Gno Blinker feuere ich damit locker gen Horizont.



Genau meine meinung 
Die paar meter interessieren mich auch nicht 
wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit dass ein hecht genau 5 Meter hinter meiner einwurfstelle steht und ich ihn mit einer längeren rute bekommen hätte? Sehr gering würde ich sagen auch wenn man mal in einem monat zwei fische mehr kriegt wird das locker durch die leichtigkeit einer kurzen rute ausgeglichen. 

Also ich bin mit meinen 2.40 ruten für hecht und zander zufrieden.
Für barsch dann um die 2 meter.


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

Fisch mal am Tidengewässer auf Rapfen mit kurzen Stöckern. Wird unangenehm, wenn man die Rutenspitze kurz über dem Wasser halten möchte.

An der Küste nehme ich +3,25m Modelle. Mehr Wurfweite, mein FC Vorfach hängt nicht in den Ringen beim Wurf oder im Wasser beim tiefen Waten.


----------



## Kaka (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Genau meine meinung



Muss eben jeder selber herausfinden was für ihn am besten ist. In meinen Gewässern langen eben die Ruten um 2,40 bis 2,50 m. An der Küste oder den großen Flüssen (Rhein, Elbe etc.) würde ich mir damit wahrscheinlich schwer tun. Für Lech und Wertach reicht es mir aber aus. 

Eine allgemein gültige Regel gibt es da einfach nicht. Jedem das seine #6


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

So siehts aus. Nervig wirds nur, wenn manche Leute "ihre" Lösung für allg. Gültig erklären und Missionieren wollen...


----------



## hechtzu (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

Kaka: naja probleme mit Steinpackungen habe ich nicht,beim mittellandkanal kann ich fast ans andere ufer werden und an allen anderen seen sind weite würfe nicht unbedingt notwendig

Allrounder27:ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich denn das tue ich nicht


----------



## hirschkaefer (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Kaka: naja probleme mit Steinpackungen habe ich nicht,beim mittellandkanal kann ich fast ans andere ufer werden und an allen anderen seen sind weite würfe nicht unbedingt notwendig
> 
> Allrounder27:ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich denn das tue ich nicht



Dann hast du dir doch schon alles selbst beantwortet...|kopfkrat


----------



## Allrounder27 (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*



hechtzu schrieb:


> Allrounder27:ich hoffe du meinst nicht mich denn das tue ich nicht



Hab dich nicht gemeint.


----------



## hechtzu (3. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*



hirschkaefer schrieb:


> Dann hast du dir doch schon alles selbst beantwortet...|kopfkrat



Ja hat mich aber intessiert wie die meinung der anderen ist.


----------



## Michael_05er (6. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Allein das Wurfweiten Argument ist das wichtigste. (Natürlich nur bei Gewässern wo höhere Wurfweiten auch möglich sind).
> Wenn Du 100 Würfe machst und bei jedem Wurf nur 5m weiter wirfst, dann hast Du auf jeden Fall schon mal 500 m mehr Wasserfläche abgeangelt.


Meiner Meinung nach ist größere Wurfweite nur wichtig, wenn die weit entfernten Stellen auch die fischreichsten sind, wenn also die ersten Meter nach dem Auswerfen eine besonders hohe Chance auf einen Biss mit sich bringen. Ansonsten gehe ich nämlich davon aus, dass ich bei kürzerer Wurfweite mehr Würfe in derselben Zeit mache und dieselbe Fläche abfische, nur unterschiedlich aufgeteilt. Also statt 10*55m eben 11*50m. Wenn 8m vor meinen Füßen eine tolle Kante ist, an der alle Fische entlangziehen, fahre ich mit 55 Würfen à 10m am Besten 
Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Sea-Trout (13. Januar 2015)

*AW: vorteile langer spinnruten?*

Hi,

ich würde auch sagen das ist Geschmackssache,Situationsbedingt und natürlich auch Methodenabhängig.Ich finde aber im gegensatz zu den Meinungen hier das man mit einer kurzen Rute mehr Kraft hat und den Anschlag knackiger durchbringen kann.Der Hebel wird ungünstiger umso länger die Rute und umso schwerer für uns.Der Hebelpunkt wo die Rolle sitzt und wo wir die Rute halten ändert sich ja nicht durch eine längere Rute also da bin ich anderer Meinung als ihr.Wurf und Drill ist halt doch was anderes.Stellt euch die Rute als Brecheisen vor der Hebelpunkt bleibt gleich aber nach vorne hin wird das Brecheisen länger man hat weniger Hebelkraft gleiche Prinzip wie im Drill.Daher sind Big Game Ruten auch eher kurz.Wer schon mit 3,60m Karpfenruten dicke Karpfen gedrillt hat weiss was ich meine das geht gut auf den Arm mit einer kürzeren Rute ist es leichter.


Ich fische quasi nur 3m Spinnruten zum Mefo angeln sogar 3,15m.Komme ich persönlich bestens mit zurecht und ich habe auch bei täglichem fischen von morgends bis abends keine Probleme damit.Nur zum fischen mit Gummi finde ich etwas kürzere Ruten praktischer geht aber auch mit einer 3m Rute.Und ich fische quasi nur vom Boot aus auf Raubfisch da würde jeder andere dir sicher eine Kürzere Rute empfehlen aber ich mag es irgendwie nicht#c.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------

